# Nissan Leaf Reservations Begin Today, Deliveries in December



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has announced that it will begin taking reservations for its new Leaf electric car today. The Japanese automaker sent out emails to the 115,000 people who signed on to receive more information, giving them first crack at owning a production electric car. Those who wish to put their name on the list will be asked for a $99 reservation fee (which is refundable). Those who haven't pre-registered will be able to add their name to the list on May 15th.

Once a reservation is made, Nissan has said it will provide a reservation number with more info by June 30th. Those with additional questions can call the Nissan Leaf line at 877-664-2738.

Pricing for the Leaf is set at $32,780, and the car is eligible for a $7,500 federal tax credit.

But buying a Leaf isn't just a matter of dollars and cents as potential owners must live in an area where Nissan has worked with local authorities to build an electric-car infrastructure. The regions include: Phoenix-Tucson, Oregon, San Diego, Seattle and Tennessee.

Nissan insists the Leaf is not a test car, but a real production model and seems to be proving doubters wrong, moving ahead with its electric car while competitors like the Chevy have yet to even announce pricing for the Volt.

The Leaf can travel up to 100 miles on a single charge, and can be charged up to 80 percent in just 30 minutes using a special quick charger. Traditional charging takes about 8 hours. Power for the car comes from a lithium-ion battery pack with 80kW/280Nm, (107-hp and 207 ft-lbs of torque).

Deliveries of the first Nissan Leaf electric cars are scheduled for December of this year.

More: *Nissan Leaf Reservations Begin Today, Deliveries in December* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Bmanspecv (Apr 29, 2010)

*Exhaust Problem...Please help*

First off Iwanted to reply just to add I have added a greddy exhaust with OEM headers and the car sounds great and has a deep sound instead of a ricer sound. 

Here is my issue.... The stock spec v headers and cat are all one piece and I have heard of having many problems with this. I have since added the headers, thus elimiating the cat and the O2 sensors which is now causing my car to run lean. SO obviously I need the sensors back in but I wanted to know if it is possible toput on a universal cat after the headers and get it tapped twice for the sensors?? I have also found headers with 2 holes tapped in themfor the sensors but this would not solve the problem because I still need a catyletic converter with the sensors in it. Anyone who has an '02 spec v let me know what you did to solve this problem if you installed a full exhaust... and anyone knowing any info on this please let me know because running lean can burn up the rings quick and thats the last thing I need.


----------

